# Squirrels.........This is Ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok, Myself and mdl91881 went out for a saturday !# hunt. It was totally awful. We were hunting the area around Ladue, the Rapids road and Rt 700 areas and just about every spot in between. Not a squirrel in sight for 6-7 hours of hunting. I was wondering if anyone else had a simliar experience in the past few days. 

 Is there a spot where two guys can go who are greenhorns to squirrel hunting and get into a couple limits. Just in case you mention it, I have I already hit Berlin.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

LJ36....sometimes, it is totally a timing issue and animal movement, can be at a very minimal presence (or non-existent) at given times....Old saying "right place/wrong time" can bear this out. I have a very nice section of woods that butts up to my back yard, and is a squirrel heaven (since I feed them corn) my personal record for sighting's is (all at one time) 13 total......11 black's and 3 grey's......healthy population. Most days I always see a couple or more in a short span and sometimes I dont see one all day long, when they choose to lay up/or den up. If an area has the main ingredients....food(mast)/ water/den size trees and has not been over hunted. Chances are that some can be found at any given time.....if again/ the timing is right.....Squirrels can migrate great distances to find all the elements they feel totally comfortable with. Most old time squirrel hunters know if woods looks like a squirrel woods "it is a squirrel woods"....it just becomes a feeling/ and takes some observation. Don't write a place off....based on one trip....unless/ of course...it just dosen't look like it has any of the things I mentioned earlier....and if it dosen't, "MOVE ON" to greener pastures/or better yet "SQUIRRELY'ER WOODS........good huntin.......jON sR.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

good time of the year for a float trip! Sometimes its almost like the dont pay any attention to a canoe or jon boat. Take turns in the front


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

a month ago I was deer hunting had !# all over me fox's, grey's, red's . I went back the next weekend sat for 3 hours and nothing. when mrphish is right he's right


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Im heading out B&E in the am. Actually im heading out dark and early not bright and early. Gonna put myself in some woods and call some yotes right at shooting light. then after a while I will do some squirrel hunting.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i havent had much luck for squirrels this year at all.............one here and one there and i even hunted Tappan Lake park and usually see dozens of squirrels out there and this year its been slim pickings !!


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

LJacckson36, I know what your going through. This has been a really tough year for hunting squirrels in the most obvious places. Like Hickory and Oaks. These trees among some other hardwoods did not produce the nuts that they should have. Not sure if it's just the cycle they go through or if there had been a frost or blight thing. Anyway I managed to stumble across a few places that did produce some mast. Walnut trees early in the season was a hot spot. Seems like they were about the only trees to produce in the area I hunted. Another tree that surprised me was the Yellow poplar also called the tulip tree. I had heard of them eating the buds of this tree before but never really witnessed it till this year and I've been hunting squirrel about 40 years. Another place I have been noticing some squirrels were in the pines eating the seeds frome pine cones. I have squirrels in my back yard that are eating these little fruits things that I think are some sort of pear. I've never seen this in the 10 years I lived here. I only seen starlings feed in this tree. So for what it is worth you are going to have to find where these squirrels are finding food and it ain't going to be Acorns or hickory nuts. I would say seeds buds and some sort of berrys are going to be the ticket. I know one thing for sure you see alot of squirrels out on the road as they are moving looking for food. Another place you might try if you have access to a farm that has corn still in it with some woods around you might find some there. I hope this has helped you think outside the box what they might be feeding on. Good luck and hope next year there is lots of mast. I also hope that this year there is enough food for them to tough out the winter. If the winter is hard on them you might not see good squirrel hunting next season it may be the season after a good mast year..... !#!#!#


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I had squirrels all over the place wed-fri in Coshocton. 1 on wed was the biggest I've ever seen, it was seriously the size of a beagle. I thought about sending an arrow his way but it was 24 yrds but there were branches in the way, i didn't want to waste an arrow.


----------

